# ready to flower



## dank (Mar 3, 2006)

hey guys, 

 first off, i hope this is the right place for my question, but i have two ladies in veg that will be ready for flower any day now. currently they're under 2 55w CFLs, but i'll be adding my 400wHPS for flower. currently their ppms are and have been, 450 and 400 for about a week, and my soup is over 4 days old.

im just wondering what you guys would recognmend me bumping the nutes ppm to in the first few transitional weeks of flower. i have some literature/notes around, but it'd like your guys input. i'm using General Hydroponics Micro, Grow and Bloom for all my nuting needs 

also, before HC went down we were discussing peoples plants that had stopped growing when they switched from CFLs to HPS - in general have you guys experienced this ever? i wasn't going to completly abandon my CFLs but keep them around for the stretch period to keep the nodes shorter, hopefully.

any and all opinions welcome, toss in your :2cents:

thanks, dank


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2006)

..on "abandoning cfl's". Cfl's need to be relatively close to the foilage in order for them to be of any use. Placing them close enuff that the plant will recieve any benefit, will likely also be blocking/shading an area from the hps.


----------

